
MySQL 8.0 features which will improve a DBA's life - okket
http://lefred.be/content/top-10-mysql-8-0-features-for-dbas-ops/
======
codeflo
So, can anyone explain what's the state of MySQL vs. MariaDB in 2018 and going
forward? It's hard to find up-to-date information on this. A few years ago,
everyone simply assumed that Oracle would kill MySQL, which it seems they
didn't, but it's unclear two me what kind of sustained development one can
expect from either of them.

~~~
derekperkins
They are both under heavy development. MySQL is still increasing revenue for
Oracle, and MariaDB raised another $27M towards the end of 2017. They're both
here to stay. The less clear question in my mind is how long they will remain
compatible.

------
mgkimsal
There's no official release of MySQL 8.0 yet, correct? Or... something that
isn't an RC?

I was confused by the numbering, but perhaps never paid attention to major
point releases before. I saw 8.0.0, 8.0.1, etc through 8.0.6, but looking
closer, they're all dev or RC releases, but nothing has been declared
'production ready' yet, officially (or so it seems). Will that be reserved for
the 8.1 label? Or will we just see something like 8.0.11 as the first
"production release"?

EDIT: thanks for the replies - GA is the term I need to be looking for.

EDIT 2: Also: [https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/8.0/en/mysql-
nutshell.html](https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/8.0/en/mysql-nutshell.html) is
a decent overview both of new features and removed/deprecated stuff.

~~~
morgo
You are correct - it is currently in RC. The GA release will be a named point
release. For example, in 5.7 it was 5.7.9:
[https://dev.mysql.com/doc/relnotes/mysql/5.7/en/](https://dev.mysql.com/doc/relnotes/mysql/5.7/en/)

------
pmontra
There will be atomic DDLs, which is great. I didn't understand if this means
that a DB migration altering multiple tables can be embedded in a transaction
and rolled back in case of errors, like with PostgreSQL, or if it's only the
single operation that became safer.

~~~
morgo
The short answer is that it is only single operations that become safer.

I don't want to undersell it though: some single operations require multiple
steps (i.e. DROP SCHEMA in 5.7 needs to unravel all the tables it discovered
and making sure a replica slave produces the same result. 8.0+ does this much
cleaner). So it still remains important to have.

------
jcadam
I'm currently in the process of trying to get the team at my new workplace to
switch from MySQL to PostgreSQL. They chose it before I started and are now
complaining about features it lacks (but Postgres has. Actually, some of the
things they're complaining about can be done with MySQL, if only they knew how
to use it, or knew enough to run a non-ancient version of it).

MySQL just seems like the amateurish "I don't know about databases but I need
one" choice.

~~~
cwyers
MySQL has several features Postgres doesn't have, and there's tradeoffs
between them. As a bonus, choosing MySQL doesn't make you smugly dismiss
everyone else's database choice, unlike some other databases.

~~~
jcadam
> As a bonus, choosing MySQL doesn't make you smugly dismiss everyone else's
> database choice, unlike some other databases.

Maybe, but in my case I was smugly dismissive of others before I ever
encountered Postgres.

